# Kids Outing Woodswalk Best Dates?????



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

*Let get some input on dates for a day long outing in the woods with the kids.*
Fishing can be done in the beaver flooding and the river.
Easy day no pressure fun for all.
Pick some dates and let's get this rolling.
I do want to take some time in the a.m to seek out the salamanders before lunch.
Also in the a.m. all can take part in IDing plants and taking pictures of some very special plants in the S.E. Michigan Woods. ( PORT HURON SGA)
I am open to ideas that we can keep people intersted in.
Lunch on a very remote outlook anf then fishing and catching frogs in the afternoon.
I may even set some live turtle traps before the event so we may get to see some really big snappers!
DATES? DATES? DATES?
*In June after all the turkey hunting is over*
*Also if the demand is great I will have a second trip the next day or following weekend*.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Sunday, June 12
or
Saturday June 18
or 
Sunday June 19 (also Fathers Day)


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

The 18th or the 19th would work for us. So would the 12th but the other dates are better.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I'd suggest skipping Father's Day to avoid potential scheduling conflicts.

Any date is good for us!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was thinking earlier, while the trilliums, skunk cabbage and ramps are still going strong. Whenever is good with me as long as it isn't the first weekend of June.


----------



## vcr40 (Mar 12, 2005)

Just about any Sunday for my two daughters and I.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Father's day actually works pretty well for me, but I see what the rest of you decide.
I am probably going to take my dad fishing on a weekday before or after Father's day, so there is not a conflict for me on the 18th or 19th.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Let's try to set a date
Post in this thread your choices
June

4 or 5

11 or 12

18 or 19

25 or 26
It has to be in June as there are turkey hunters in the woods in May.
I can also have another one in addition to the June date.

I can make any weekend.
Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## vcr40 (Mar 12, 2005)

June 5 or 26.

What can we do to help?


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

I have decided to do the woodswalks every Sunday in June.

That way there is no conflicts.

Hopefully some of you can make it 

I'll post where to meet and times and what to bring in May.
A small day pack and a packable rod are two things that come to mind.
Camera, Bug dope, your lunch, drink in PLASTIC CONTAINERS/ NO GLASS!
The walk is not short but it is taken over time so it's not a race.
I advise if you or your childrn have serious health risks, perhaps you should pass on this.
I am only a navigator for the day not the GUIDE.
I'll make sure you get in and out directionaly.
You'll learn stuff too.
No beer wine or whiskey please. :lol: that goes for the parents too.

If you have a butterfly net, bring it, if you have a small collection net for water bring that.
Think of this as a Michigan outdoor collection safari for KIDS.
Every Sunday in June, Repeats Welcome Too


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We're *really* looking forward to going!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We will try to hit one as well Kirk.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=address&country=US&addtohistory=&location=2dgr3DF868Nf71%2bVp2D3CWxfNbW9N7qv1fjLrtJMQsli2fsBVFWjgj8k%2f6kLfmQsdywudkMhpjBYTGCBIHUtGCDVtMKj0m8utE%2bTevzJ3fEg1IBecQl5c%2bI%2bPhAl3PhTi8ZtMyiDv6jktz1gT4Sa4w%3d%3d

*OK.... we are getting close to the dates.*

*I have to excuse myself from the first weekend in June.*

*I will be Muskie fishing.*

*We will meet every Sunday in June thereafter.*

*Kingsly and Metcalf roads, in St Clair County is the spot.*

*I will post a Mapquest link, but disregard any red star and look for the Kingsley Metcalf intersection it is a 90 degree turn.*

*The parking is on Kingsley just 100 feet south of Metcalf.*

*Any questions? PM me for my phone Number.*

*Thanks,*

*Kirk*


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

What time are you planning for the fun to begin in the am?? :chillin:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I'll let all of you decide a time as I am 10 minutes or so away.

9 a.m. ?????????


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Any interest for the 12th?


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

The first sunday the boys and i have open is the 26th, where did june go ??? :tdo12:


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I have been waiting on the weather etc. to figure out my work schedule for Sunday. I have to work 7am-5pm. I understand you are planning on the mornings but if by some crazy chance you are out there in the evening, we'll head out there.


----------

